# Finding stock lots



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

Where am I supposed to look for stock lots of a particular product? For example, if I need to purchase stock of roller blinds, where can I find it? I tried google but no luck.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

opportunist86 said:


> Where am I supposed to look for stock lots of a particular product? For example, if I need to purchase stock of roller blinds, where can I find it? I tried google but no luck.


Have you tried Dragonmart?

You can find most things there in both retail and wholesale lots and prices.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

Stevesolar said:


> Have you tried Dragonmart?
> 
> You can find most things there in both retail and wholesale lots and prices.
> 
> ...


not possible in dragonmart. I'm taking about stock lots ware houses. THey are usually in free zones.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Erm, why are you asking where to find them, when you already know they are located at the free zones?


----------



## opportunist86 (Dec 9, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Erm, why are you asking where to find them, when you already know they are located at the free zones?


Becuase I also know that free zone is not a single buiding or a small area. I think there are too many ware houses in a free zone. I need to know if there's some directory or other similar service using which I could find what I need.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Yes, every free zone has a company directory, which can be easily found by using Google 

For example, Jebel Ali: J.D :: Jebel Ali Free Zone Online Directory


----------

